# Door won't open on outside



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

So, I attempted to install a door pin and failed. I could not get everything to lineup and the door pin rod was rubbing. I got everything back together and the inside door pull opens, but when u pull on the outside the door won't open at all Any clue why??? It's on a mk4 golf if that helps. I'm thinking whatever attaches to the door handle on the outside came off, but can't find how to remove it.:banghead:


----------



## Sam F (Jan 30, 2010)

you need to remove the lock cylinder, then the handle to make sure the cable is connected (and/or properly adjusted) Do you have a shop manual?


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Sam F said:


> you need to remove the lock cylinder, then the handle to make sure the cable is connected (and/or properly adjusted) Do you have a shop manual?



I have a bentley which should work. I actually put a flathead in there and moved the plastic cable around and it got stock on the dead key side. Now I can't see it. The door opened for a day and then stopped opening. If I losen the lock through the side of the door with the allen head then I should be able to get at that cable somehow I assume.


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

This video makes no sense, but read the notes. I don't know.


----------



## reese.leblanc (Aug 3, 2010)

I tried the video suggestion on my front passenger side door (Passat). I was able to pull on the small cable as he did, but the door will not open. Mine is broken from inside and outside. Still trying to get it open.


----------

